# La Dentiste



## UrbanX (Mar 3, 2015)

Double dentist practice located within a large maison. It appears that the house has started undergoing a sympathetic refurbishment, and was nearly done, but has gone on back on the market for some reason. 

Just as we were leaving a couple of people showed up to have a look round with a view to buying it, but weren't bothered by us at all. Visited with Mr Dan, Priority 7, and Covert Urbex. 




















































































Cheers for looking


----------



## MrDan (Mar 3, 2015)

Loving the minimal black and white one. 
It was quite an interesting place


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 3, 2015)

WOW. I have not seen this place beofre. Lots to see here and yeah looks very interesting. Looks like you had a great time in Europe!


----------



## brickworx (Mar 3, 2015)

Liking the xray shot....nice work here. Cheers


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 3, 2015)

Fantastic..what a strange place.we were discussing this one to hit.


----------



## CovertUrbex (Mar 3, 2015)

Awesome set dude, A lot of nice detail shots in there! I think I got a little carried away with that staircase


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 3, 2015)

Aww Cheers! Lol, we had three fails in a row before this, so were desperate to get in somewhere! 

Two sites locked tight, then a dramatic chase from the third - with me shouting "Go! Go! Go! to the waiting car. I looked over my shoulder and as he was running at us I could see he was rolling up his sleeves, shouting about what he was going to do to us (all in French). 
We dived in and sped off as he was only feet from us.


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 3, 2015)

Cracking images, so many nice details. Nice one.


----------



## Jaymo (Mar 3, 2015)

Awesome pics, UrbanX! I wonder, in the first pic, at the top left of the left-hand window, is that a sign bracket? Weird for it to be inside, but maybe it's something else... y'know... dental... and such...?


----------



## smiler (Mar 3, 2015)

Ahh shit X, I've gotta dental appointment in the morning, f...ing hate needles, Thanks.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 3, 2015)

Superb shots especially the woodwork detail.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 4, 2015)

Fantastic set there sir. Loving the wooden stair shots very much.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 4, 2015)

Jaymo said:


> Awesome pics, UrbanX! I wonder, in the first pic, at the top left of the left-hand window, is that a sign bracket? Weird for it to be inside, but maybe it's something else... y'know... dental... and such...?



No idea! I imagine it's for a ladder / bike etc. It was a utility based basement. There were 'For Sale' signs outside, but were a lot more dainty! 

CovertUrbex was obsessed with the stairs, they were very nice. The refurbishment was 95% complete, the place looked amazing. It was at plasterboard and skm stage, so close to finishing! I really hope it gts done before it deteriorates.


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 4, 2015)

yet again cannot fault your photography, some very inspirational shots! always look at your work as reference/ideas yet can never create such beautiful shots mate, awesome stuff really do love you close ups! "inspired!"


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 4, 2015)

Cheers dude, your kind words mean a lot!


----------



## Cachewoo (Mar 4, 2015)

Enjoyed that super stuff


----------



## SlimJim (Mar 6, 2015)

Great set, great report! Really nice attention to detail, I enjoyed all the close up shots!


----------

